# What do you think the legal drinking age should be ?



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I won't voice my opinion until the end because I don't want to influence anyone.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

18, like it is here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

18. 21 is stupid.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't think there should be a limit for drinking, only selling or providing it, and I guess 16 for that, realistically 16 year olds will get alcohol and drugs, they should be able to do it in a store or bar.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

19


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

I voted 16 but that's under the assumption that driving isn't allowed until 18..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

18, If you are old enough to be sent off to war you should also be old enough to drink. I don't really drink so I've never cared much.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Most eighteen year olds are too stupid and irresponsible to trust with alcohol,
especially since that is when they are just starting to drive by themselves as well....

New to driving + new to drinking= bad outcome....

I would probably say 20, but given the choices provided in this thread, will go with 21....


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

I would say 21 is fair. I started at 22, and I am just only now learning how to handle my alcohol.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think there should be an age limit.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

19.


Oooooohh different.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, guardians should regulate. There should be no legal limit. Then we'd have less drunks and stupidity during the teenage years involving alcohol.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

The people saying there should be no legal limit...are you fine with alcohol being sold to 12 year-olds? :con

Because that's what a legal limit means: The age it is legal for alcohol to be sold to you.


Edit: Spacemonkey got there before me. Curses! :mum


From a brain development point of view, even heavy drinking at 18 is pretty dangerous. Anything less than that is moronic.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, then.

Consuming should be legal. Buying should be 18+ in the US at least.

I went to church in my youth for the "blood of christ." Give me back my alcohol.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> The people saying there should be no legal limit...are you fine with alcohol being sold to 12 year-olds? :con
> 
> Because that's what a legal limit means: The age it is legal for alcohol to be sold to you.
> 
> Edit: Spacemonkey got there before me. Curses! :mum


That's not what it means in america, here it's illegal for a minor to be intoxicated or be possessing alcohol. Illegal for the minor, the minor herself will get punished, I'm not sure what the sentence is though but it will be on their criminal record.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^Also, I liked the idea of vampirism on a godly level. Cannibalism I partook in (the body of christ), but I preferred the blood that made me feel less inhibited.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

21. Teenagers too immature for alcohol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

brothersport said:


> I would say 21 is fair. I started at 22, and I am just only now learning how to handle my alcohol.


 Yes but you'll pretty much find that whenever you start something, it'll always take a while to adjust to it. I hardly ever drank enough to actually get drunk until I was about 28-30 and I had no idea what I was doing.

Well, I guess I should clarify that. I had no idea what I was doing but I WAS careful about how much I drank and always stopped when I started to feel buzzed. But I've always been pretty conservative about things I know can be dangerous. I don't think being older helped. I still felt inexperienced and clueless.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'm curious, SD. Spill it!


I think the legal drinking age should be 18, with kids aged 16 being allowed alcohol with parental consent. At 18 you are legally an adult and should allowed to buy consume alcohol if that's what you wish to do.

But I think it's better introduce alcohol to kids earlier in a safe environment so they don't go crazy on their 18th birthday and end up in hospital. Or freeze in someone abandoned woodland area during winter because they want to get drunk underage without the police cathing them.



tbyrfan said:


> 19


Why 19 and not 18?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

SD92 said:


> Why 19 and not 18?


I changed my mind, it should be kept at 21.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

SD92 said:


> Or freeze in someone abandoned woodland area during winter because they want to get drunk underage without the police cathing them.


Does that happen often? I remember once when I was on a skiing holiday in Switzerland some English dude got drunk, passed out and froze to death. He was like 40 though.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

There should be two drinking ages: 16 for beer and wine and 18 for hard liquor. It's easy enough to get drunk underage anyway, all you need is someones older sibling who is willing to buy it for you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Give babies more rights!


They are already getting tattoos and earrings these days!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Anduin said:


> *There should be two drinking ages: 16 for beer and wine and 18 for hard liquor*. It's easy enough to get drunk underage anyway, all you need is someones older sibling who is willing to buy it for you


Yeah, that sounds a lot more reasonable than the way it's here now (18 for beer and wine, 20 for hard liquor)

All in all age restrictions are just a hindrance for those who want to drink when they're underage. Alcohol can be regulated in any way and form possible and even be banned, but those who demand will get their supply one way or another. Kids and adults abusing alcohol is more of a cultural/societal issue and not something that disappears with legislation.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> The people saying there should be no legal limit...are you fine with alcohol being sold to 12 year-olds? :con
> 
> Because that's what a legal limit means: The age it is legal for alcohol to be sold to you.
> 
> ...


Where does said 12 year old get the cash to buy alcohol? Parents can can control their kids drinking habits just like junk food habits.

What happened yo individuality and personal choice? If someone wants to drink or do drugs let them.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

21, I know way too many dumb 18 years olds who would abuse it.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Amphoteric said:


> Yeah, that sounds a lot more reasonable than the way it's here now (18 for beer and wine, 20 for hard liquor)
> 
> All in all age restrictions are just a hindrance for those who want to drink when they're underage. Alcohol can be regulated in any way and form possible and even be banned, but those who demand will get their supply one way or another. Kids and adults abusing alcohol is more of a cultural/societal issue and not something that disappears with legislation.


Yeah I've always thought that drinking in a pub aged 16 should be legal (Actually it is legal here but you have to buy a meal with it or something) but drinking spirits that age probably isn't a good idea. It really does depends on the drinking culture, here people go crazy because that's what they've been taught to do. I don't think they have such a problem in countries like Belgium.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Anduin said:


> Yeah I've always thought that drinking in a pub aged 16 should be legal (Actually it is legal here but you have to buy a meal with it or something) but drinking spirits that age probably isn't a good idea. It really does depends on the drinking culture, here people go crazy because that's what they've been taught to do. I don't think they have such a problem in countries like Belgium.


Heh yeah, I've spent some time in the Netherlands and it was there I first discovered some people actually drink to enjoy the beverage, not to get pissed :lol


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Pretty much everybody so gung ho about beer and spirits to drink to the point of alcohol poisoning is under 23, older people are more likely to be full blown alcoholics I think but the novelty of it has worn off and most people don't care. Younger people are just less likely to have the friends and wisdom to drink without going overboard and getting themselves into a lot of trouble.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Amphoteric said:


> Heh yeah, I've spent some time in the Netherlands and it was there I first discovered some people actually drink to enjoy the beverage, not to get pissed :lol


Haha I encountered this in Germany too! To be fair, German beer is 100 times better than the horrible stuff we get here :b


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it should be 18, because you're a legal adult and can smoke, vote, and join the military. Why should alcohol be legal last? Most people drink in high school anyways.. and by the time you're 21 it really isn't that big of a deal. At least that's how it's been with myself and almost everyone I've talked to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

neurologically 25 makes the most sense if you're going to have a limit in the first place. Up until 25 the later an individual leaves it the better. I don't think 18 year olds are much better at making good decisions than say 15 year olds so whatever. Hopefully parents can encourage children not to drink, I'm sure most children/teenagers who want to drink get their hands on alcohol anyway.

tl;dr there is no decent age but since most things are set at 18, let's go with 18. Or maybe 16, you can have sex at 16 but not drink alcohol... They put the smoking age up here to 18 though a few years ago, so I guess it matches.



Dre12 said:


> Does that happen often? I remember once when I was on a skiing holiday in Switzerland some English dude got drunk, passed out and froze to death. He was like 40 though.


I think a lot (comparatively to other tourists) of young British tourists die from things like this when they go abroad because of our drinking culture. A lot more would die if the authorities in foreign countries didn't intervene.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

For the U.S. I'd say 19, after you're done with high school at least. I mean most high schoolers drink anyway, but I don't think it should be encouraged.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

At least 20.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

18. I can't imagine what it would've been like going to university at 18 and not being allowed to drink (legally anyway). It would have been a completely different experience that's for sure. Whether it would have been a more or a less enjoyable experience, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

18. I think that advertisement of alcohol should be a lot more restricted, or even banned, as it is for tobacco. I think that would be a more effective way of dealing with binge drinking and societal pressures that you 'have' to drink to be sociable. I guess a lot of people would disagree with me on that though.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I 'accidentally' voted for no limit, because I just read thread title of "legal drinking age".
I want there to be an age for buying, but not for consumption.

I think the age limits here are pretty good.
Anyone can buy alcohol below 1.2% vol (soft drink ciders for example)
16 to buy alcohol between 1.2% and 16.5%.
18 to buy alcohol above 16.5%.
No age limit on consumption, so anyone can drink anything anywhere, though normal laws apply (about not causing harm to children and disorderly conduct).


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think a lot (comparatively to other tourists) of young British tourists die from things like this when they go abroad because of our drinking culture. A lot more would die if the authorities in foreign countries didn't intervene.


You hear quite a few 'fell to death from balcony in Spain' stories every year, that's for sure.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

18 is legal adulthood for everything else so it makes sense for drinking as well


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dre12 said:


> Does that happen often? I remember once when I was on a skiing holiday in Switzerland some English dude got drunk, passed out and froze to death. He was like 40 though.


I'm not sure how often it happens but a lot of people (Especailly kids) don't realise how dangerous it is drinking outside on cold winter night.



likeaspacemonkey said:


> I see.
> 
> What happens with the ones under 18 caught drinking without their parents' consent, and the ones under 16 caught drinking with their consent?


16-17 year old's would only legally be allowed to drink in the company of their parent, say at home, or in a pub/restaurant. It would still be illegal for a 16 to buy or consume alcohol on their own.

A under 16 drinking would be illegal regardless of whether his/her parents consent it or not.

Both would be dealt in the normal way, the alcohol confiscated (Used for the police christmas party) and the childs parents would be informed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Does it make any difference? People get their hands on it from an early age no matter the legal purchasing age of alcohol. 18 here works pretty well.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I think the drinking age is fine how it is.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

19


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> :lol and yeah, that seems pretty reasonable to me, unless the more libertarian-inclined folks make a case that convinces turns me to the dark side.
> 
> Apparently though, "the normal way" doesn't apply to our american friends. If correct -and according to my 2 second google investigation, it might or might not happen- what Shameful said back there seemed crazy to me.
> 
> If it doesn't make a difference, why have the law?


The clubbing scene mainly. My post was in regards to people getting their hands on alcohol however where the age restriction becomes relevant is when it comes to social outings.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> So it does make a difference?


Like i said, it was in regards to getting their hands on alcohol.


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yes but you'll pretty much find that whenever you start something, it'll always take a while to adjust to it. I hardly ever drank enough to actually get drunk until I was about 28-30 and I had no idea what I was doing.
> 
> Well, I guess I should clarify that. I had no idea what I was doing but I WAS careful about how much I drank and always stopped when I started to feel buzzed. But I've always been pretty conservative about things I know can be dangerous. I don't think being older helped. I still felt inexperienced and clueless.


This is a good point. However idk, the thought of teens being encouraged to drink scares me. Most of them don't realize the dangers of alcohol poisoning (or, even the symptoms). If my body were to show signs of alcohol posing after a night of hard drinking, I would know to get emergency help, or at least alert someone. Most teens would assume they just had a bit too much, and try to sleep it off.

I think that's the only real concern, more alcohol related deaths in teens.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

brothersport said:


> This is a good point. However idk, the thought of teens being encouraged to drink scares me. Most of them don't realize the dangers of alcohol poisoning (or, even the symptoms). If my body were to show signs of alcohol posing after a night of hard drinking, I would know to get emergency help, or at least alert someone. Most teens would assume they just had a bit too much, and try to sleep it off.
> 
> I think that's the only real concern, more alcohol related deaths in teens.


 I guess what I'm saying is that the main problem is nobody tells them anything and just assumes the law will keep them from drinking if they're underage. Yes. It probably works for some but it's obviously not going to stop the ones who are determined.

But anyway, they don't tell them basically "You shouldn't be drinking but if you do, here is what you need to know". Well, I don't know any teens but as far as I know, they don't tell them that. No one ever told me that when I was a teen. The only way I knew stuff like that was I was always a loner and I watched the news while my friends partied. :lol


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess what I'm saying is that the main problem is nobody tells them anything and just assumes the law will keep them from drinking if they're underage. Yes. It probably works for some but it's obviously not going to stop the ones who are determined.
> 
> But anyway, they don't tell them basically "You shouldn't be drinking but if you do, here is what you need to know". Well, I don't know any teens but as far as I know, they don't tell them that. No one ever told me that when I was a teen. The only way I knew stuff like that was I was always a loner and I watched the news while my friends partied. :lol


lolls, touché,

there really isn't a manual on drinking no matter what age you start.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

70


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it should be 18. I think there should be ignition interlock devices (set to go off at .08 BAC) on every car though. Every single car.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Does it make any difference? People get their hands on it from an early age no matter the legal purchasing age of alcohol. 18 here works pretty well.


In the UK now you have to 'look' 25 to buy alcohol from shops. I think that it is actually the law in Scotland. If you don't look 25 you are likely to get asked for ID.

When I was 13 -17 there was no such regulation and it was relatively easy to get your hands on alcohol. All you needed was an older looking mate and a more liberal shopkeeper and you were in. We really were part of a feral generation, we used to go out at the weekend on the streets drinking and getting into all sorts of trouble. I am just glad that the government made it harder for youngsters to get hold of alcohol and that things like Anti Social Behaviour Orders seem to have almost eradicated young hoodlums on the streets, at least where I live anyway.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yes but you'll pretty much find that whenever you start something, it'll always take a while to adjust to it. I hardly ever drank enough to actually get drunk until I was about 28-30 and I had no idea what I was doing.


Which is why it seems really quite odd (as someone over here) that you have access to cars and firearms before you (legally) try alcohol for the first time.
It seems the wrong way around.

And for posters saying the law should be there to discourage young people from drinking, laws aren't a good parenting tool. Getting in trouble with the law over drinking at too young an age doesn't seem like it would benefit that person or their development.
Making it legal doesn't mean you encourage it. It only means you don't think it should be illegal.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

16. Gotta get em' primed for the misery of life early.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Driving licence after ****faced..

So drinking 15-16.
Driving 18.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

18 for America. I think the drinking age should go along with the age that you legally become an adult. It should be that simple.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm personally fine with it being 21. People will drink if they want either way, it's not stopping them. Anyway, I'm pretty sure there was evidence that decreasing the age was correlated with an increase in car accidents. The fact is that most of this country relies on driving and has poor public transport. I suppose they could differ the age based on location. Somewhere like New York City, the drinking age would be fine at 18.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

18 in public and 16 under parental supervision,
but if it were up to me I would ban it altogether.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

burningpile said:


> but if it were up to me I would ban it altogether.


Why?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

No need for laws. Laws just encourage people.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

No age limit. Let people decide through other means without the need to add _government thugs_ to the equation.

I wouldn't sell alcohol, period. It's a really destructive drug.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

The age of 18 is firmly in the lead with nearly half the vote. The age of 16 is 2nd, and no limit is 3rd. The forum seems to favour lowering the age limit, as most members are American, where the age limit is 21.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Like it matters around here. Just get a friend or brother to buy it and pick a gravel road to have a party down. Cops don't check gravel roads. From what I've seen the people who are going to abuse alcohol do it at any age and the people who won't never do no matter the age it's available. We had free access to alcohol at home. I made a couple wine coolers disappear and tried other stuff with a friend out of curiosity. My mom didn't care and I found it uninteresting. I don't really drink on the rare occasions we go somewhere with my husbands friends. My sister was probably tasting alcohol at 14 and she's been drunk once at 27 yrs old. It's just no big deal in my family.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I think it's fine the way it is I guess. Not like most people follow that law anyway lol..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I got my first shot of whiskey at 6 months old I wouldn't stop crying so my mother gave me some went right to sleep :/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

18


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

18! You are officially an adult when you're 18 so it only makes sense that you can drink at that age too. (I am talking about America btw.)


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

21. In fact I think it once was here, But then some prick thought it would be a good idea to lower it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glass-Shards said:


> 12 is the new 18


That's sick.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's sick.


Probably but innocence is lost to early now everyone is growing up to fast Internet don't help Whats the hurry I don't know modern life seems silly to me sometimes :no


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

21 is a good age.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blue2 said:


> Probably but innocence is lost to early now everyone is growing up to fast Internet don't help Whats the hurry I don't know modern life seems silly to me sometimes :no


Let kidz be kidz.

They should be exposed to that kind of stuff.
Don't trigger the hormones too early.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

18, if you are old enough to move out and fight a war then you should be allow to drink.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

30 
By doing so would make going out a lot safer , it would stop a lot of violence all round and it would give people the chance to succeed in life as I do believe alcohole and drugs young is a factor in success or not . 
So that's why I say 30 but would compromise down to 25 with little arm twisting . 
But then I don't really give two ****s any way


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

16 but I think the driving age should be 20. Driving a car is way more dangerous than boozing it.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

mca90guitar said:


> 18, if you are old enough to move out and fight a war then you should be allow to drink.


This^

The law is so backwards in the US. You can also have consensual sex at 18 and smoke yourself into lung cancer, yet you can't have a sip of wine? It's nearly impossible to overdose on alcohol anyways...

I think 18 is a good age seeing as how I started drinking at 17... I never did anything too stupid so I think I was mature enough.



> 16 but I think the driving age should be 20. Driving a car is way more dangerous than boozing it.


I agree with this too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was almost 20 the first time I got drunk. Really started late.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

25.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sad vlad said:


> 25.


This is what I said, too.......ssshhhhh

We may be more sophisticated, but we give up maturity to get there.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is what I said, too.......ssshhhhh
> 
> We may be more sophisticated, but we give up maturity to get there.


Yep. At age 25 people should be more responsible than at age 18. Not to mention under that age.


----------

